# whats your Hedgehogs schedule like?



## crazyjoezx (Feb 28, 2010)

Just curious to hear whats the typical schedule like for you guys?...I read so much about waking them up or not waking them up...that they dont like lights and if I try to have him out to early I could effect his sleeping ..ect ect..

Anyways whats yours like?
I would like mine to but up a lil'early...maybe about 8pm ish, would that be ok? just because my daughter always wants to spend time with it but shes in bed by 9pm


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It is fine to get them up early, the concern is trying to keep one up for hours during the day or trying to change their cycle. Go ahead and get him up at 7 or even 6 but give him the opportunity to sleep on you, or your daughter if that is what he wants to do. Often, if they are on a schedule they will be quite happy being up in the early evening. 
There are some that absolutely hate being up in the evening. :lol:


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

I've tried waking Pineapple up around 6~7pm every evening but she always just goes back to sleep. But when I wake her up at 9pm she'll be super awake and run around the garden for at least an hour. So her day usually goes like this..
8:30pm I wake her up and give her a couple of mealies to get her more lively.
If the weather is nice I take her outside and let her run around and play for 30~60min.
9:30 she gets a foot bath and has her dinner and medicine and if she has some energy left she'll play in my room a little.
Usually she's back in bed by 10pm. 
10pm~12am she wakes up time to time and takes drinks of water or snacks a little.
I try to turn my bedroom light off at least by 12am.
Then when the lights are off and i'm sleeping (or acting like I'm sleeping so that she'll come out) she'll come out and run around and terrorize her cage.
She goes to bed after 5:30 before my alarm goes off at 6am.
7am I wake her up to give her some breakfast while I clean out her cage then give her a goodbye kiss and go to work.
I don't know what her schedule is during the day but I know she does wake up and do stuff while i'm at work since I find poop on her wheel sometimes when I come back


----------



## Kiwi-Man (May 4, 2010)

Higgins is a 9:30 pm sort of guy. Turnip (the baby) is up at 8 pm eating & pooping up a holy **** storm on his wheel. I can hear them up all night - in separate cages - running on their wheels & stacking/arranging toys in weird patterns. Not a peep during the day.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Mine were woken at 4 p.m. but put back in their houses no later than 9 p.m. so they could eat. They would both get hungry right at 9 p.m.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

My hedgies schedule has changed alot from when he was little but he waits til I tuck my little one into bed and then waits 20 min or so before he comes out. He's usually out by 9:30 now. I let him take care of what he needs then I play with him for about 30-45 min depending on how long he wants to be out then I put him back. He takes rotations of napping, eatting, pooping and wheeling throughout the night after this until around 6:30am and then goes into his house for the day.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've only had Vera Lee (my first hog, 1 year old rescue) for roughly a month now, and she's got a pretty set schedule that she set herself. Like clockwork she comes out at 7pm and gets her eating and drinking on, this can go from 15 to 45 minutes (slow picky eater). Then she either will want to be active for a couple of hours, or she goes back to sleep until about 9. Either way she spends anywhere from one or two hours exploring and then typically goes to sleep again. About 11pm she gets back up, drinks and maybe grabs a few more kibbles for eating, explores again for roughly another hour, then goes back to bed. She'll reappear at 2:30 to drink and use the bathroom, and goes back to bed. Gets up again at 5:30, drinks and maybe grabs a few more pieces of kibble, then she's back to bed until 7pm.

There are times though where she insists on sleeping rather than being up. Usually she'll be out the night before longer than usual, and I find the next night she's like "nah, I'd rather sleep" and might spend only 15 minutes exploring before she retires to her mobile sleep home in her pen. Either way I usually put her in her pen after eating at the 7pmish hour, if she wants to sleep, I just let her and leave her in the pen until I want to go to bed.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Sylvie wakes up around 7 or 8 pm. If I'm home, she'll come out to eat & they stay in her hidey hut until I take her out. (If I'm out, she's up and running on her wheel). Out she comes. plays on the sofa a bit. When she's getting anxious to get off I'll set her on the floor & she runs into her playpen. She'll stay in there playing or out on my lap until about 12 (or when I go to bed). There's food & a litter pan in her playpen. Then back into her cage. She'll run/eat/nap/run/etc until about 7 or 8am when she's back asleep. 

During the day she'll come out around 3 or 4 for a mid-day snack.


----------

